# Pest snails?



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone know what type of snail this is?

I've tried google'ing bladder and pond snails, but the pattern on the shell is throwing me off and I think his shell is turning the wrong way? I've only seen one, but that doesn't mean there aren't a few more in the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a Bladder snail which is commonly mislabeled as Pond snails. And you are absolutely right about the shell being turned the wrong way ^_^


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> It's a Bladder snail which is commonly mislabeled as Pond snails. And you are absolutely right about the shell being turned the wrong way ^_^


In my enthusiasm to check for more snails, and commence a good cleaning, I cracked the glass.  

Fast forward, we have a new 6.5g tank and new substrate. I only found the one, but is it possible that eggs could still be on the plants? Like I said, I had to get a new tank, been wanting to upgrade anyway (silver lining), and new substrate. Chances of the little buggers surviving via plant leaves, stems, or rocks?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh no!! (I actually said that aloud when I read that lol!)

Snails are hermaphrodites which means they have both genders, however, they still need two snails to get eggs. However, where there is one there is typically more. There is plenty of chance that they have an egg sack on the plants or rocks for sure.

Snails will not overpopulate if you don't overfeed the tank, most of the time they're actually quite beneficial in cleaning up extra food waste and cleaning plants off of algae and dead matter to keep them healthy! I typically keep Bladder snails or Ramshorn snails (they reproduce less) in my tanks to keep them healthy. But each person is different so it's up to you. If you really don't like the buggers and don't have or plan to have any shrimp, you can use a copper based chemical to completely kill them off. But that means no shrimp or even ornamental snails in the future forever. Some stores sell snail killing chemicals for that reason for those who really just don't like them.


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you know if you can see their egg sacs with the naked eye? I'm planning on leaving the country for 2.5 weeks, and don't want to overburden the house/pet sitter with this. I'd be open to an assassin snail or two, but like I said, I don't want to put new critters in the tank with me leaving for an extended amount of time.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, you can!

Photos from google:


----------



## jcbrady27 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh, great! I'll keep an eye out for those. Hopefully none appear... Thank you for your help!


----------



## trumpredmr (Feb 4, 2016)

I'd like to add a question. I have a new tank that is cycled (used water from other tank) and I put my new plants in a couple of weeks ago. No fish yet as I want to let everything set up. I keep seeing these types of snails here and there. My other tank had this problem (same plant guy) and after getting rid of the ones I saw (which I always feel bad about) that was it. But this tank keeps having them show up. I would like to keep a horned nerite later, but don't want these pests. Any ideas? Will they eventually stop showing up?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

trumpredmr said:


> I'd like to add a question. I have a new tank that is cycled (used water from other tank) and I put my new plants in a couple of weeks ago. No fish yet as I want to let everything set up. I keep seeing these types of snails here and there. My other tank had this problem (same plant guy) and after getting rid of the ones I saw (which I always feel bad about) that was it. But this tank keeps having them show up. I would like to keep a horned nerite later, but don't want these pests. Any ideas? Will they eventually stop showing up?


Using water from the other tank does nothing for your cycle unfortunately. You'd need to use hard objects like rocks, substrate, or most importantly the filter. Bacteria live primarily in the filter for the first six months until the tank matures and they move around. Bacteria thrive in high oxygen places the most which is why they start there and your filter is so important.

They will not unfortunately or fortunately. You'd have to attract them out with a cucumber or some veggie that they will collect on at night and then you take it out when it's most full of snails and dispose of them. Usually people put them in a baggie and smash with a book or something. Kind of ugly I know, but it's the best way. 

The Bladder snails will not bother the horned Nerite, however if you want to truly get rid of the Bladder's then you'll have to find yourself an assassin snail. After the snail has done it's job (you can supplement with frozen bloodworms once the population slows down so he stays alive for you), you can return him to the store and get your Nerite.


----------



## trumpredmr (Feb 4, 2016)

Good ideas there. I will try with a baby carrot and see if that works.

In addition to water from another tank I put the bio filter bag from the new tank into the established tank for a couple of weeks before I set up the new one. I hope that would help too. Thanks for the advice!


----------

